# Flash gibt meist nur weiß aus [solved]

## manuels

Moin zusammen,

ich hab hier ein komisches Problem (ein amd64):

Meinstens gibt Flash (beispielsweise bei youtube) immer nur einen weißen Bereich anstatt das Flash-Programm zu zeigen - der Sound funktioniert allerdings.

Ab und zu (ich hab leider keine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte) läuft es aber ohne Probleme.

Hab schon mal flash & den nspluginwrapper reemergt - leider hab ich das Problem immer noch.

Hatte jemand von euch schonmal dieses Problem.

Hab folgende Versionen:

net-www/netscape-flash 9.0.115.0

net-www/nspluginwrapper 0.9.91.4

Danke für Tipps

Manuel

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi manuels!

Ich hab das selbe Problem, mir ist das heute auch bei myspace.com aufgefallen. Der Musikplayer als auch die Youtube-Bereiche sind leer.

Flash funktioniert bei parapluesch.de aber anstandslos.

Gleiche Versionen wie du.. und auch auf einem 64-Bit gentoo.

Ich mach mich mal auf die Suche.

----------

## manuels

hmm, ich habe mal ein neues Profil erstellt. Damit scheint es zu klappen - zumindest bei den bei mir betroffenen Seiten.

Mal schaun ob es dabei bleibt.

----------

## Evildad

Das ist ein Problem mit der neuen Version 9.0.115.0.

Ein zurückswitchen auf die 9.0.48.0-r1 hat es bei mir gelöst.

Gruss

----------

## manuels

habs jetzt einige Zeit mit der 9.0.48.0-r1 getestet - klappt damit!

Danke!

----------

